# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Hand feeding discus (video)

## psp1000

Hand feeding my discus. 

YouTube - Hand feeding my discus part 2

----------


## Fingerling

Great looking discus there, all of them look healthy and happy. Good job 



Cheers,
Kenny

----------


## psp1000

Thank. it always fun to feed those discus by hands, can feel them personally.

----------

